# REALLY sparse in Lassen Co.



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Man is it ever dry out there for how much rain we got this year! I hiked my legs off today from 3500-5000 ft. and got one Morel. At the price of gas Morels are costing about 10-15 dollars a piece this year! I'm hoping the rain they are calling for over the next week or two will help kick things in gear. We found the one shroom at 5000 ft. I'm keepin' a positive attitude! Hopefully MorelMike did better today than I did! Good Luck everyone....


----------



## MorelMichael (Apr 21, 2019)

jdaniels313 said:


> Man is it ever dry out there for how much rain we got this year! I hiked my legs off today from 3500-5000 ft. and got one Morel. At the price of gas Morels are costing about 10-15 dollars a piece this year! I'm hoping the rain they are calling for over the next week or two will help kick things in gear. We found the one shroom at 5000 ft. I'm keepin' a positive attitude! Hopefully MorelMike did better today than I did! Good Luck everyone....


Hey J, I put in a long day too, most of it was unfruitful but then I scored a couple dozen at the end of the day in a campground at about 3400 ft. Also got about 6 or so at a small burn at 4500 ft. That spot was cool/interesting because they were hiding under shrumps. First time I had ever seen morel do that. There was a thick layer of fir needles that were matted together and they were pushing it up making a crack. Looks like a lot of rain and cold weather coming. Wonder how that will affect things. Have a good one


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

MorelMichael said:


> Hey J, I put in a long day too, most of it was unfruitful but then I scored a couple dozen at the end of the day in a campground at about 3400 ft. Also got about 6 or so at a small burn at 4500 ft. That spot was cool/interesting because they were hiding under shrumps. First time I had ever seen morel do that. There was a thick layer of fir needles that were matted together and they were pushing it up making a crack. Looks like a lot of rain and cold weather coming. Wonder how that will affect things. Have a good one
> View attachment 20428


I'm hoping that the moisture will kick a flush into gear. Otherwise it'll be pretty slim pickins for us this season! (Athough the cold weather won't be a plus.) Have any luck finding Boletes?


----------



## Tokala (May 10, 2018)

jdaniels313 said:


> I'm hoping that the moisture will kick a flush into gear. Otherwise it'll be pretty slim pickins for us this season! (Athough the cold weather won't be a plus.) Have any luck finding Boletes?


I'm in the Shasta Forest out near McCloud and found my first Bolete yesterday. Lots of rain here and morels doing decent. First time I've found a bolete this early, usually around June.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Tokala said:


> I'm in the Shasta Forest out near McCloud and found my first Bolete yesterday. Lots of rain here and morels doing decent. First time I've found a bolete this early, usually around June.


Awesome! I'll be up in that neck of the woods on Friday; Hopefully the weather will co-operate this weekend for the Mushroom Festival! Good score Tokala......


----------

